# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Rome, Amalfi Coast, Anacapri, and Moscow trip report

## debd

First thanks to all of you for your always appreciated and valued input  Linda, Missy, Amy, Dennis, and David and those whose names I do not know but who also offered suggestions.    Two big shout outs  to Kenn, for the Simply Amalfi recommendation  just perfect.  And to Lynn Juliano (Ciao Bambino)  her Romantica Italia site was the reliable base for our plans and her handholding and guidance (Sorrento, no Naples) was invaluable.

Great trip.  Great weather.  Smooth travels.   The Russia visa process (multi-page application, academic history, job history, including former bosses, documentation of ten years of international travel, an invitation/official sponsorship from the hotel, an in person interview, multiple trips to NY to correct silly things [date on hotel invitation said 16  and needed to be changed to 2016], the $200 fee for each)  well, it was all worth it.  Moscow was extraordinary, and the National Hotel was superb.

Traveling on Aeroflot was fine.  Very smooth.  Many people seemed to be using Aeroflot as a transfer point, with the fare price points.

Rome was not a priority for us so we were pleasantly surprised when we fell in love with it.   The September/October timing seemed to make the crowds more manageable, and we love walk-able cities.   We stayed at a wonderful hotel  location (quick walk to train  furthest walk just over an hour to the Vatican), accommodations, and outstanding staff.   Princeps Hotel.   Arranging an early morning Vatican Tour with Livitaly Tours (thanks to Lynn) was perfect.

Praiano, on the coast, was a quiet place to stay  our preference.   I had mixed feelings about Hotel Margherita.    Their restaurant, with its rave reviews, was a huge disappointment, and the breakfast  in particular, the Keurig like coffee  not so good.  Our room was lovely, but there was minimal privacy, and nearly all rooms are impacted by the noise level at the pool.  

Our tour of the coast, with Simply Amalfi, was wonderful.  Claudio, our driver, made us feel like family.   We visited Positano, Amalfi, and Ravello.   Ravello is just exquisite.  We were not fans of Positano  felt way to touristy (shops, in particular) to us.

Were happy with our decision to stay in Anacapri.   Very pleased with Casa Mariontonio, a family run operation with lovely rooms, a good location and attention to service.  Our favorite restaurant there was da Gelsomina  gorgeous view, wonderful service, fantastic meals.    We had great fun on the Solaro lift and seeing the Blue Grotto.  It was very easy to get around the island.  Enjoyed our around the island by boat trip and found one morning in Capri to be sufficient for us.

Sorrento was a good stop to get to see and to make our way to Pompeii (saw Herculaneum earlier in the trip).    Guide, courtesy of Simply Amalfi, was a good call.
Back to Rome for the Coliseum and other things we missed on the first round (Princeps again and just as pleased).

On to Moscow, and then back home.   Also a walkable city.  Just not enough time to take in some of the many cultural offerings of the city.   Will probably go back and take in St. Petersberg on the next go around.

Now on to planning the next big trips  cross country drive and Africa (with St. Barts always sprinkled between).   Was surprised not to see an Africa category within SBH online.  Not exactly sure where to put what is sure to be a near future inquiry.

----------


## kenn

I am glad to hear Simply Amalfi worked out good for you. We were in Italy the last two weeks of September the last two years and you are right about having less crowds but you also have great weather. After visiting Sardinia, Rome, Cinque Terre and Sorrento, Salvatore from Simply Amalfi picked us up in Sorrento and took us to a vineyard for a tour and wine tasting. Then we went to Salvatore's home above Amalfi and he cooked us a nice homemade Italian dinner which was delicious. We spent the next two nights there. His home has awesome views of the Amalfi coast. The next day he took us on a tour of Naples and on are last day he took us to the airport for our flight home. We used Simply Amalfi last year and when we were in Florence we arranged for Katherine to give us a local tour of the city. We visited local markets and artisans and she provided interesting historical info about the neighborhoods that we were walking in. We took the train back to Naples and Katherine met us there and took us on tour visiting Sorrento, Positiono and the Amalfi coast. We spent two nights at Salvatore's before he took us to Maori for our last 3 nights. I'm glad you enjoyed your trip. I hope someday to return to St. Barths, I haven't been there since 2006 but I have been there 10 times before that. I Know St. Barths has changed a lot since then but I just don't see the value for the money. I can spend two weeks in Italy for  the same amount that it would cost me for one week in St. Barths.

----------


## pabolNOO

Amalfi Coast, Anacapri, and Moscow, Rome are most beautiful and famous among all travelers. Your trip report is very nice and shows that you enjoyed a lot. I am also planning similar trip but in short time. So please suggest for 3 days trip to Italy. Your trip experience is very helpful for me. Please suggest

----------


## pascaleschmidt

I was in St Petersburg in June.. beautiful city, very european. Very nice people.

----------


## amyb

Wow-a great report after a great trip. I am so glad it was all you expected and more!

----------

